# Help with diy root tabs and osmocote



## deeproots (26 Sep 2016)

Hi im new here but please bear with! Ive got some OO gel caps and want to make some diy root tabs. It seems that the type of osmocote which is referred to regularly on the subject is not available in the uk. I found 6 month osmocote on ebay which has the ratio 14-9-11 npk. Is this safe? It has 8% ammoniacal nitrogen. As its slow release would i be just as well buying growmore? Thanks!


----------



## Henry (26 Sep 2016)

I've used the Miracle Gro slow release (little yellow balls), and found it had no adverse effects on fauna. Don't go mad with the stuff, mind.


----------



## deeproots (27 Sep 2016)

Henry said:


> I've used the Miracle Gro slow release (little yellow balls), and found it had no adverse effects on fauna. Don't go mad with the stuff, mind.


Thanks henry. Do you have shrimp? I have fish and shrimp and both leave the substrate well alone so wont get dug up

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (27 Sep 2016)

deeproots said:


> 14-9-11 npk. Is this safe? It has 8% ammoniacal nitrogen.



That's a rather high dose for an aquatic invironment and if you put it in the substrate, be very carefull to remember where and do not disturb it.. 
It might release slow, but it still can accumulate in a substrate pocket.. If you poke around in it it probably could be over with slow release..

I once tried liquid ferts with 2% NH3 in it, it was 4-2-4 npk and experienced quiet fast that green filamentous algae loves it..  I was growing a nice carpet of that on the substrate.. Stoped using it..


----------



## Sarpijk (27 Sep 2016)

I  bought some diy Osmocote tabs of  off Ebay last year. I would never do it again as I soon realised that it caused toxicities to my stem plant roots. I eventually decided to rescape and I ripped out all the old substrate which was still full of osmocote balls.


----------



## dw1305 (27 Sep 2016)

Hi all, 





Sarpijk said:


> I eventually decided to rescape and I ripped out all the old substrate which was still full of osmocote balls


The balls (prills) will still be present, but they are now empty.

It is a bit different with <"controlled release fertilisers">, like Osmocote, the exterior of the prill is meant to be semi-permeable, and allow in moisture (which will dissolve the soluble fertiliser inside the prill) and the ions will then slowly diffuse through the membrane into the surrounding medium.

The release period is dependent upon three factors, the thickness of the coating (this gives you "6 months" etc) and temperature and moisture. At higher temperatures and moisture levels release is quicker, and my suspicion would be that most of the ammonia will be released fairly rapidly.

I still think you can use them, but sparingly and you really need a substrate with a high CEC to help retain the released nutrients.

I've used "Growmore" N: PO4: K2O (7:7:7) (7 N : 3.1P : 5.8 K) <"successfully in the past">. I wrapped the pellets in clay (and then air dried them) and just pushed into the sediment.

cheers Darrel


----------



## rebel (27 Sep 2016)

I've used this one.
https://www.scottsaustralia.com.au/...ements/osmocote-water-gardens-aquatic-plants/

I used it with a DIY sand sub but I didn't like it because the empty balls would come to the surface being an aesthetic issue Otherwise it was very effective.

These days I used an all in one fert via my autodoser because my tank is higher light with CO2.


----------



## deeproots (27 Sep 2016)

Thanks All - so what we're saying is:


Osmocote we can buy here in the UK is probably too risky.
Growmore you can use but should use clay instead of OO gelatine capsules
Whatever I eventually use I should use very sparingly and only replenish every ~6 months

Is that a fair summary?


----------



## dw1305 (27 Sep 2016)

Hi all, 





deeproots said:


> Is that a fair summary?


 I think it probably is, with any <"commercial fertiliser intended for non-aquatic use"> at least some of the nitrogen is likely to be ammonia (or urea that is converted to ammonia). 

As long as you understand that I think you can use whatever your like. 

I  tried Growmore and clay because they are very cheap option and I had them to hand.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sarpijk (27 Sep 2016)

I should add to.my previous post that I had actually used too many capsules that combined with the fact that were buried in inert gravel ended in a disaster. So use it but in moderation.


----------



## deeproots (27 Sep 2016)

Sarpijk said:


> I should add to.my previous post that I had actually used too many capsules that combined with the fact that were buried in inert gravel ended in a disaster. So use it but in moderation.


Ok thanks all. Im a bit disappointed as root tabs are expensive for what they are and it ought to be a cheap thing to diy. I might try one or two tabs using growmore in my fine gravel and see how i get on. A whole tub of growmore slow release is the same price as a small bag of 5 or 6 tnc root tabs

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (28 Sep 2016)

Hi all, 





deeproots said:


> A whole tub of growmore slow release is the same price as a small bag of 5 or 6 tnc root tabs


The deal maker for me.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (28 Sep 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, The deal maker for me.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Darrel a question for you, you might definitely know an answer to.. Since it seems the be a gardeners trick out of the old shoe box from grandma's attic 'm already using a long time wood ashes (burned wood) as a fert supplier in the garden. It contains about anything a plant needs.. Now i know it also can contain a low degree of toxic dioxines depending on the way you burn it this might be more or less.

Calcium 20 - 53%
Potassium 6 - 20%
Phosphor  1 - 7%
Magnesium 1 - 5%
Silicium +/- 14%
Trace elements
*Dioxines ?*

It's these dioxines are my main concern, that's why i never tried it.. To mix wood ashes into clay as a fert tab for aquarium plants.. What wood  this do in a water column?


----------



## dw1305 (28 Sep 2016)

Hi all, 





zozo said:


> grandma's attic 'm already using a long time wood ashes (burned wood) as a Nitrogen supplier in the garden


It is a potash (potassium (K) source), you actually lose all the nitrogen during combustion.

I wouldn't worry about dioxins, but wood ash is very alkaline and I would just keep putting it on the garden.

cheers Darrel.


----------



## Nelson (28 Sep 2016)

Now I'm worried .
Just bought these for "her tank".
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/150-Root-Ta...low-release-nontoxic-/311691681495?nav=SEARCH


----------



## zozo (28 Sep 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, It is a potash (potassium (K) source), you actually lose all the nitrogen during combustion.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about dioxins, but wood ash is very alkaline and I would just keep putting it on the garden.
> 
> cheers Darrel.


Thanks.. I meant potas, corrected it soon after, was a clelical ellol mixing up things.. I know it does raise pH. I was just thinking of a little like 10% ash in the clay to give it a little extra boost.
If the dioxines are not an issue, i might just give it a try in a planted tank only and see what it does to the pH etc.. You got me very currious now..


----------



## zozo (28 Sep 2016)

Nelson said:


> Now I'm worried .
> Just bought these for "her tank".
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/150-Root-Ta...low-release-nontoxic-/311691681495?nav=SEARCH


Sell them in the disco..


----------



## dw1305 (28 Sep 2016)

Hi all, 





Nelson said:


> Now I'm worried . Just bought these for "her tank"


They look all right. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## deeproots (28 Sep 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, They look all right.
> 
> cheers Darrel


They could just be growmore put in gelatine caps though. Id ask for a full ingredient breakdown

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (28 Sep 2016)

Hi all, 





deeproots said:


> They could just be growmore put in gelatine caps though.


They aren't "Growmore", but I expect they will be a commercial house plant slow release fertilizer re-bagged into smaller quantities. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## alto (28 Sep 2016)

are you just putting these straight in the substrate without making "clay balls" out of them?


----------



## dw1305 (28 Sep 2016)

Hi all,


alto said:


> are you just putting these straight in the substrate without making "clay balls" out of them?


I'd be tempted to wrap them in clay first.

How about this as the fertiliser source for "Nelson's" purchase? <"Westland Gro-Sure 2Kg 6-Month Slow Release Plant Food">?, I've just looked at the N : P2O5 : K2O and it is 12:7:19, so not that exact one. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nelson (28 Sep 2016)

zozo said:


> Sell them in the disco..


That would be unethical ,all the junkies would grow big and strong,and be covered in flowers .


dw1305 said:


> Hi all, I'd be tempted to wrap them in clay first.


What clay would you use Darrel ?.


----------



## alto (29 Sep 2016)

Most pottery clays work, you can sun dry or oven dry


----------



## roadmaster (29 Sep 2016)

I been using the Osmocote Flower and vegetable formula for a few year's now.
My tanks are soil based and I sprinkle the tiny pellet's on the glass or thin layer of soil before covering with more soil and then capping the soil.
Last month I re-dirted my 80 gal tank in this way and used about a half cup of the osmocote sprinkled on the bottom as mentioned,and then a half cup of Green sand soil amendment,followed by the soil, and capped it all with product safe-t -sorb.
Has only been three week's but the few cherry shrimp and a couple of old female swordtail's are doing fine along with the plant's (sword's,crypt's,anubia)
Agree with other's ,a little of the osmocote goes a long way and is maybe not for those who uproot or move plant's about frequently.


----------



## zozo (29 Sep 2016)

I started up my low tech tank completely inert with lava rock based substrate, some pockets of akadama/pumice mix and black gravel... And must say some plants (crypt sp.) realy had difficulty to get a foothold in it with water column fert only... I decided to help a bit with Laterite clay and peat pellets.. From that day on the plants did significantly better..

I bought the clay ready made in little balls (sold as Hobby laterite). But it's also sold as dry powder to mix your own. I do not know an UK lfs or laterite supplier.. But the one i can get it from sells French Red Clay in 100 gram bags.. This is also used in the beauty industry and sold as Red art clay.


----------



## dw1305 (29 Sep 2016)

Hi all, 





Nelson said:


> What clay would you use Darrel ?.


What is your garden soil like? 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Nelson (29 Sep 2016)

dw1305 said:


> What is your garden soil like?


Mostly clay,with an essence of dog pee.


----------



## dw1305 (29 Sep 2016)

H all,





Nelson said:


> Mostly clay,with an essence of dog pee


Perfect.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (29 Sep 2016)

Nelson said:


> essence of dog pee


Ureum..  and ammonia.. That's what the catle farmers collected from the cow pee, scratch the crystallized powder (pee residue) off the stable walls and use it as fert.


----------

